# No eyes, but a few smalls



## mr.fish (Jan 12, 2008)

I went out friday night for a short while in hopes of catching some walleye. Well, once again no walleye, but some nice smallmouth bass action. I was simply jigging, and hitting smallies like crazy. I had alot of trouble getting good hookests though. I got on the river just around sunset, and hit smallies for about the first hour out. One fish managed to swallow a jighead pretty far down, and after a careful removal, I noticed a partially digested sunfish down his throat. I guess I know what thier eating through the colder months. 
End of the night tally was around 6 smallies.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn....you're the man. What is the fight like from a smallie with these water temps? I'd rather catch a smallmouth over a walleye any day, of course I don't catch walleyes like the ones you do. Keep up the awesome catches.


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice smallie! Good job man! At least no skunk! :wink:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice smalljaw!


----------



## SMDave (Jan 12, 2008)

I love smallies!!! Good catch! I hate the cold :twisted:


----------



## mtnman (Jan 12, 2008)

nice fish! i havnt seen a smallie in months. thanks for reminding me what they look like.


----------



## little anth (Jan 13, 2008)

nice one dude. mabee you need the bluegill lipless crank dampeoples made :wink: good job man


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 13, 2008)

Night fishing in the winter? Thats hardcore. What was the air temperature out there? Nice smallie


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 13, 2008)

The weather wasn't bad friday night. I think the temp was somewhere around 48-50. The water temp was in the high 40's, maybe 50, so it wasn't uncommon to catch some fish. 

Jake, the fight isn't that bad at all. Especially from the beefier ones. They don't do there usual hop and skip out of the water, but they do still give good tugs, and short drag runs. Plus I'm using a 9ft noodle, with 6lb test, so you get the full effect of a good fight.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice catch mr.fish


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 14, 2008)

Awesome =D>


----------

